# interesting video



## aon1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Was watching ran*** health vids when I had a minute and thought this was kinda interesting. I don't know anything about the guy making the vid but the info is worth looking at further 


[ame]https://youtu.be/fdeZ5j3pLkA[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 16, 2019)

Very interesting to say the least. There is some truth in what he's saying but a bodybuilder not eating for days could spell disaster in gains.


----------



## aon1 (Apr 19, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> Very interesting to say the least. There is some truth in what he's saying but a bodybuilder not eating for days could spell disaster in gains.



It would definitely have to be experimented with so not to loose gains . What it really got me to thinking about also was the correlation between staying heavy when we get over a certain age and it causing a higher death. Maybe the mortality rate could be lowered some without giving up as much size if done right.


----------



## Thermo (Apr 20, 2019)

Ive been watching Thomas for a while now, dude is very well read. He's health, then BB.


----------

